# Pens straight up or horizontal?



## Texatdurango (Oct 2, 2007)

I am getting the jest that one wants to leave a pen standing upright to keep the ink in the pen, not flooding the nib.  That being the case, I have seen several pen stands that sit on desks and most, but not all, are designed to hold a fountain pen horizontally rather than vertically.

So what say you daily users, when not in your pocket, do you stand your pens vertically or horizontally?  I've been mulling over a nice stand from part of a burl but it will have the pen horizontal.


----------



## bjackman (Oct 2, 2007)

For longer term storage some recommend horizontal. For mostly day to day stuff vertical would be just fine.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine is in what ever position it ends up in the box I use for transporting to and from shows, some times vertical tip up and tip down, some times horizontal, and never had a problem with the pen from position, that being said Temperature and air pressure has a bigger affect on the pen leaking than position.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, mine lay horizontal in a case and I have never had an issue with the ink like this myself.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 2, 2007)

Good enough for me.  One more thing to cross off my "little things to be concerned over" list  

Thanks


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi George!

I use fountain pens every day.  I usually just lay the ones in my rotation flat on my desk.  When I carry them in a pocket I usually try to carry them with the nib up.  When they are not in my rotation they are in a pen case that has them horizontal with a slight incline.

Scott.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott,  When you take your pens out of rotation and place them in a case, may I assume that you dissasemble and clean the nibs in water first?

Recently I made the "Stars and Stripes" Jr Statesman pen in both rollerball and fountain pen versions.  As of this morning, I may not be selling the fountain version since it is now sitting on my desk being used and I really like the way it looks... besides I don't have to pay $150 to be able to enjoy it!

I really like the way it writes and actually prefer the slightly finer line over the larger nib in the Gentleman sized pen.

I can see right now, writing with a fountain pen is interesting, more so than just picking up a rollerball.


----------



## RussFairfield (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think it really matters. When a fountain pen is determined to destroy a dress shirt or suit jacket, it will leak with the point up, the point down, or horizontal; and sometimes when it is empty.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> 
> Mine is in what ever position it ends up in the box I use for transporting to and from shows, some times vertical tip up and tip down, some times horizontal, and never had a problem with the pen from position, that being said Temperature and air pressure has a bigger affect on the pen leaking than position.



Since you're transporting "unloaded" pens to and from shows, the orientation of the nib makes no difference.  This is about how to store pens that have been inked.  Or are you inking the pens as soon as you make them?


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 2, 2007)

I have one pen that is inked, and it is my Demo used and abused pen, if some one wants to try out a Fountain pen this is the one I use a long with a roller ball pen, it has yet to leak from being transported, but has leaked due to temperature changes.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 2, 2007)

That's interesting.  As a test, I've taken at least one fountain pen, with a full pump, on several airline flights including one to Bonaire last year where it was hot and humid every day.  I have yet to have one leak.  I wonder if steel nibs are more susceptible to leaking than 14 or 18K nibs?


----------



## holmqer (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to try real hard to keep my inked FP nib up but as I travel a great deal (a dozen flights a year or more) that is rather hard. I found that the only time I ever had a pen leak was when it was a friction / snap on cap in my shirt pocket and the cap came off. Other than that I've had inked pens nib down in planes with not a drop of leaks.

I do however fill the pens before the flight or if I don't have any ink on me to refil, I turn the converter with the nib up to remove the air in the converter. This way there are no air pockets to expand on pressure changes and push out ink.


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are storing your pen for long periods of time, I would recommend storing it verically with the tip up.  If you store your pen horizontally, there is the change that ink will dry in the feed, clogging it.

jeff


----------



## Scott (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> Scott,  When you take your pens out of rotation and place them in a case, may I assume that you dissasemble and clean the nibs in water first?



Hi George,

Yes, when they go out of rotation I empty them and clean them.

Scott.


----------



## Scott (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> 
> I don't think it really matters. When a fountain pen is determined to destroy a dress shirt or suit jacket, it will leak with the point up, the point down, or horizontal; and sometimes when it is empty.



Russ, so true!

Scott.


----------

